# Where to buy?



## DBSPaul (Mar 26, 2002)

I know about the $30 rebate for SkiFi (and that it doesn't apply if you buy at Wal-Mart). I've also seen the $120 price at xmxp.com. Any words of advice about where to purchase? Did most people just go the B&M route?

(Still psyched that we got signal at my cube using a friend's boombox, although it was *really* picky about antenna placement!)


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I got mine from an authorized dealer on eBay. I purchased the Delphi Skyfi receiver and the home kit for $119 total (after rebate). Brand new in the box. PM me if you want the sellers name.


----------

